# I want to apply PR based on 27(b), how about my family?



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ladies and gents,

I just plan to apply PR based on Section 27(b) Extra Ordinary Skills category, and currently I hod the Quotation Work Permit and My wife, my son hold the Visitor Permit to accompany me in South Africa.

Can I do the PR applicaiton for my family together at same time? i,e, I apply PR based on 27(b) Extra Ordinary Skills category, my wife based on 26(b) Spouse category and my son based on 26(c) Dependent (<21)?

OR,

I must apply PR for myself, and once I get PR then I can start to apply PR for my wife and my son?

I am confused, if the PR applications for my family can submit together or I apply PR firstly once successful then my wife and my son can apply?

Thank you very much for any advice from you or from the people surrounding you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It sounds like only you qualify for PR. So your family cannot apply.


----------

